# Blaupunkt DAB47



## revngo (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi....have just bought a Fiat 1.2 Grande Punto Dab with a Blaupunkt Nashville DAB47 audio system installed. I am having some problems with this unit....it intermittantly switches itself off whilst the ignition is on for no apparent reason and also seems to have some problems playing mp3 cd's. Also it does not switch on and off with the car ignition. Can anyone help please?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

get a new head unit...sounds internal


----------



## andrewglass3 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi Guys

I know this is late in the day - I too have this car and head unit and I can say this is random/intermittent switching off is not caused by a faulty head unit. Its caused by a faulty/incorrect wiring loom/adaptor. If you look behind the head unit - you have the normal iso connector from the car, then you have a specialist adaptor to allow the controls on the steering wheel to control the head unit. If you remove this adaptor and simply plug the head unit directly into the proper iso adaptor from the bulkhead, negating the steering column control adaptor you will find that you no longer have these random problems.

Im a bit disappointed that Fiat allowed such sloppy workmanship to leave the factory. In fact when you look at the adaptor for the steering column it certainly looks very shoddy, built by a cowboy look to it. Im taking it to my mate who's 40 year experience auto electrician to see if he can figure out why the adaptor causes this problem as it would be nice to use the steering controls. However should it be better to stay without steering control. So be it.

Cheers

Andy


----------

